# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χίου >  Αρχή του CWMN

## tao

Λοιπόν για αρχή θα ήταν καλό όλοι να κάνουν μια ενεγράφη στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/chios/?
Για να ξέρουμε πόση είμαστε και να εμφανιστούν η ενεργές σύνδεσης που ενδεχομένως να υπάρχου.
Από κι και πέρα αυτός ο χώρος που μας δίνει το AWMN ευχαριστούμε παιδιά είναι μια καλή αρχή για να κουβεντιάσουμε τα περαιτέρω
Βοηθήστε και εσείς πείτε τις γνώμες σας  ::  


Και κάτι ακόμα ανοίξετε τα AP σας βγάλτε τα WEP αν δεν έχετε κάτι να μας κρύψετε να γίνουμε μια παρέα  ::

----------


## VGM

> Από κι και πέρα αυτός ο χώρος που μας δίνει το AWMN ευχαριστούμε παιδιά είναι μια καλή αρχή για να κουβεντιάσουμε τα περαιτέρω


Ευχαριστώ και εγώ τους Admin του AWMN, σύντομα θα λειτουργεί και το επίσημο site του Chios wireless , το http://www.CWMN.gr και http://www.Chioswireless.gr

----------


## Thanosch

kanoniste meeting  ::

----------

